# Query for DP holder



## expat_singapore (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello All,
I will be moving to Singapore on a P2 in December, my wife will be moving with me on a DP and no job currently, As she has resigned from the job here. 
Can you all please share some ideas for an IT professional with 7 years of experience , what are her chances of getting a job.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Labor markets are still tight in Singapore, so "fairly good." However, the Letter of Consent is discretionary. MOM does not guarantee they'll issue them, so just be prepared for that possibility. Most probably she'll have no problem, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## expat_singapore (Nov 26, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Labor markets are still tight in Singapore, so "fairly good." However, the Letter of Consent is discretionary. MOM does not guarantee they'll issue them, so just be prepared for that possibility. Most probably she'll have no problem, but it's not guaranteed.


Thanks for the reply, just one more information. She has got Dependent pass now, so should she update the same in the resume, will that be better for job prospect or any other ways to make her resume more searchable


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Probably not, but she must at some point inform her prospective employer that they'll need to file for a Letter of Consent.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Many employers don't know about the possibility to work on a DP with LoC, so your wife should educate (and convince) them if she wants to go down that way.
But once they know it, they will almost invariably offer lower pay to trailing spouses, who are obviously interested in the work more than the pay (sufficient Expat-style income of the main breadwinner will be presupposed). In addition, there's a risk of losing a DP employee if the husband loses his job (and EP, which your DP is tied to).
If possible, it would be better for all involved if you get your own EP.


----------



## expat_singapore (Nov 26, 2013)

beppi said:


> Many employers don't know about the possibility to work on a DP with LoC, so your wife should educate (and convince) them if she wants to go down that way.
> But once they know it, they will almost invariably offer lower pay to trailing spouses, who are obviously interested in the work more than the pay (sufficient Expat-style income of the main breadwinner will be presupposed). In addition, there's a risk of losing a DP employee if the husband loses his job (and EP, which your DP is tied to).
> If possible, it would be better for all involved if you get your own EP.


Thanks beppi,

yes that sounds logical, so better will be that when she will be in Singapore, she will update her location as Singapore, and start searching for jobs by applying


----------



## AlbieK (Dec 12, 2013)

Make sure to put on the very top of her CV that she lives in Singapore and that she holds a DP. Also, apparently it's easier to find work in Singapore when you already work here. So it might be a good idea to volunteer for some organisation. You don't have to state on the CV that you are volunteering but it will show that you are employable in Singapore.


----------

